# Quante fette di torta alle mele desidera?



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buongiorno,

Vorrei tradurre la seguente frase: *Quante fette di torta alle mele desidera?*

La mia idea di traduzione è: *Combien de tranches de tarte aux pommes souhaitez-vous?*

Su google ho trovato molto poche occorrenze di "combien de tranches de tarte" e mi è venuto il sospetto che la mia

traduzione non sia in francese autentico. 

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## DearPrudence

Buongiorno ArmadilloAbcd 

In francese di Francia, si dice "*parts de tarte aux pommes*" 
"*tranches*" non è corretto per noi in questo caso (si usa per "tranche de jambon, tranche de pain,...")


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

La tua risposta è molto interessante, DearPrudence!
Grazie mille!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Armadillo, ciao DP,
E in francese del Belgio si dice piuttosto "morceaux de tarte". Poi sussiste sempre il dubbio che la torta, invece di una crostata, sia "un gâteau aux pommes". In quel caso, va benissimo "une tranche de gâteau". Io non sono mai riuscito a fare la differenza tra una torta/tarte e una torta/gâteau, ahimè!


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Ciao Matoupaschat,

Dunque possiamo dire in francese per le torte si usa _tranche_  e per le crostate si usa _parts_ (con morceau come variante belga).
E allora errato dire _une part de gâteau_?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, una "part de gâteau" va benissimo, ma anche "une tranche" o "un morceau". Invece, come ha detto DP, non si dice "une tranche de tarte". In Francia e in Belgio, la tarte è un dolciume "basso" con un fondo di pasta e frutta in superficie *CLIC*, le gâteau è più alto, con più pasta e con frutta a pezzi dentro (ma anche in superficie, dipende) *CLIC*.
Dunque sia in Francia che Belgio (dipende solo dalle abitudini personali o regionali)... un morceau/une tranche/une part de gâteau , un morceau/une part de tarte . 
Spero di essermi fatto capire


----------



## DearPrudence

Io preferisco:

*"une part de tarte/de pizza/..."
"un morceau de gâteau"*

ma penso che l'inverso anche sia possibile.
Inoltre, ho l'impressione che "morceau" è più general, meno preciso.

Il problema che ho con "tranche de gâteau" è che mi da l'impressione che è molto fino, che ha la forma di un mattone (come qui), e non di un "camembert".

Per farla breve, non è facile 
Ma solo sono sicura che io preferisco "part de tarte", che mi sembra il più professionale.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Il problema che ho con "tranche de gâteau" è che mi da l'impressione che è molto fino, che ha la forma di un mattone (come qui), e non di un "camembert"


On est tout à fait d'accord, le tout, c'est de savoir ce qu'est la "torta". Tous les francophones que je connais la traduisent toujours automatiquement en tarte, mais ce n'est pas toujours vrai : à preuve, la "torta di matrimonio" est le "gâteau de mariage"...

*PS *J'ai cherché sur google, *part de tarte* est bien l'expression la plus utilisée en France


----------



## fratere

matoupaschat said:


> In Francia e in Belgio, la tarte è un dolciume "basso" con un fondo di pasta e frutta in superficie *CLIC*, le gâteau è più alto, con più pasta e con frutta a pezzi dentro (ma anche in superficie, dipende) *CLIC*.



In italiano _tarte_ si traduce crostata , un dolce composto da un guscio di pasta (frolla/brisée) riempito di frutta o di confettura di frutta. Il resto sono torte!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Fratere,
Dunque, secondo te, la torta alle mele di ArmadilloAbcd sarebbe piuttosto le gâteau aux pommes?


----------



## fratere

Difficile dirlo, perché sia per la torta di mele sia per la crostata alle mele si parla sempre di fette. Solo ArmadilloAbcd può dircelo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, credo che ci siamo capiti.
Salutami Parigi!


----------

